# Samsung to exhibit 110-inch Ultra HD TV at CES - rumor



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow! That is one big display. I am assuming it costs near $50K..


----------

